# Sound problem...



## gmkm (Nov 25, 2012)

Thought I had this right... HDMI connection from the TV to the A/V Receiver. HDMI connected Blue Ray, Xbox and Cable box to the receiver. All video works but no sound. Not using any external speakers at this time just a soundbar and sub. Bypassed the receiver and the the TV has sound. Any suggestions??????

Thanks


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

What receiver are you using?


----------



## gmkm (Nov 25, 2012)

Yamaha htr 7065


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome to HTS, gmkm!

I'm moving this thread to the System Setup and Connection sub forum, where it will get more eyes on it.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

How are the sound bar and sub connected? To the Yamaha receiver? Which outputs? Are they powered, having their own power amps built-in? If so they should be connected from line level outputs on the receiver. If not, then from speaker outputs. Could you elaborate about the connections? Silly question, no insult intended, if the sound bar and sub have their own amplifiers, are they plugged in and turned on?


----------



## gmkm (Nov 25, 2012)

Sound bar is connected to the TV and the sub is connected via bluetooth. Neither are connected directly to the receiver. Both work fine when not using the receiver.

Thanks


----------



## csweep44 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm not familiar with that receiver. Some receivers need to be set on pass through for the sound to go out to TV.

Charlie


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. I think Charlie might be on to something.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

